# struts help me?



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

*struts help me please?*

well i put on my coilovers on today and well now im scared to drive my car. it clanks when i turn (the coilover turn with the wheels) and the ride beats the shit out of me, it beats and bump and botoms out on every bump in the road. Im on stock stuts. So should I buy new struts and this will sovle the problem or what do I need to do to make it better. do I need shortened struts or just like some acx adjustibles? Please help I need to get my car back on the road and I'm definatley not rich. hopiong i can fix the problem for under 500 dollars?


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm assuming you have ground controls, right? I never heard of anyone using these with stock struts and there is a good reason. The stock struts will not rebound properly with those springs and also the threaded collar is probably designed for a different strut. Also you most likely have the ride height set too low and the collar is too loose (making it clank). I would just get some agx's, because even if you do get those to work, sooner or later your struts will fail.

Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

also, did you trim the bumpstops and put them back on?? you probably just need to tighten the threaded collar that goes around the strut


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I trimed them but it just sounds funny still


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I trimed them but it just sounds funny still


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

does it sound like something is binding up and slamming back when you turn??? the only thing i can think of is the bearing that goes between the coilover cap and top strut mount. i just lowered a neon over the weekend and forgot to put that bearing back in. i drove it and it made that noise as i turned. sadly i had to take the front suspension apart just to put that back it. solved the problem. ( i also did it with my car.. haha) hope that help a little.

EDIT::: if u end up having to buy them FYI im almost possitive they are called Torrington bearings.....


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

same thing happened to me when i had coilovers, the problem was that the bearing had broke, when i replaced them the problem was solved.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well i put some grease on the top and bottom of the coilover spring and it quit. (for now anyways


----------

